# Welche Partitionen machen Sinn?



## Patti89 (11. Juli 2010)

Hallo 

muss leider meinen Rechner neu aufsetzen und wollte fragen, welche Patritionen Sinn machen? (habe win7 64bit)

ich habe eine 500Gb Festplatte und zur Zeit so aufgeteilt:

229Gb für OS, Programme, Games, etc.

235Gb für Daten

Macht dieses Partitionierung Sinn oder sollte ich lieber 1 Partition für das OS und 1 für Programme, etc. und 1 für Daten?


----------



## Herbboy (11. Juli 2010)

ich mache es liebr so, wie es am schluss vorschlägst. Vor allem: WENN man mal windows neu installieren muss, kann man danach dann sehr viele der programme ganz schnell neuinstallieren, da das setp bei vielen anwendungen/spielen "merkt", dass die datens chon da sind. zB sagen wir mal du hast PES2010 auf D:\spiele\pes10, wenn man dann bein neuinstallieren auch einfach D:\spiele\pes10 angibt, installiert das setup nur ein paar kleine Dateien und Einträge unter c:, das geht viel schneller als ne echte neuinstall


----------



## Hyperhorn (13. Juli 2010)

Ich trenne gewöhnlich
- Boot (Betriebssystem)
- Programs (Office etc.)
- Games   
- Temp (temporäre Dateien)
- Data (lässt sich bei Bedarf um eigene Partition für Musik/Videos etc. erweitern)
- Install (Archiv für Treiber, Patches etc.)

Das ist dann auch die Reihenfolge auf den Plattern (die Transferrate sinkt zum Ende hin), bei mehreren HDDs sollte man auf eine Aufteilung achten, bei der nach Möglichkeit parallele Zugriffe auf unterschiedlichen HDDs ausgeführt werden.

Zu SCSI-Zeiten hatte ich noch eine seperate Swap-Partition, inzwischen verzichte ich darauf. Als Minimal-Partitionierung empfehle ich eine Auftrennung zwischen Betriebssystem und dem Rest - da kann man wie erwähnt relativ unkompliziert eine Neuinstallation durchführen.


----------



## Vordack (14. Juli 2010)

Jeder macht es halt anders^^

Ich hab auf c: das OS und Programme, die miesten Porgramme muss man nach neu Aufsetzen des OS eh neu installieren.

Auf d: Habe ich Spiele. Viele Spiele funzen auch ohne sie zu installieren.

Auf e:,f:g: unf h:

habe ich halt Eigene Dateien, Downloads, Filme, Musik uns alles andere was keine .com oder .exe ist.


----------



## Worrel (14. Juli 2010)

Hyperhorn schrieb:


> Ich trenne gewöhnlich
> - Boot (Betriebssystem)
> - Programs (Office etc.)
> - Games
> ...


   Hab ich früher auch gemacht, aber dann hatte ich nach einiger Zeit immer auf irgendeiner Partition zuwenig Platz    . 
Deshalb mache ich inzwischen OS + Programme auf eine ~150GB Partition und eine "Rest" Partition (momentan 700GB).

Ach ja, und "eigene Dateien" nutze ich nicht, ich hab D:/Data  .


----------



## Vordack (14. Juli 2010)

Worrel schrieb:


> Hyperhorn schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hab ich früher auch gemacht, aber dann hatte ich nach einiger Zeit immer auf irgendeiner Partition zuwenig Platz    .
> ...


Haben wir früher alle gemacht schätze ich^^

Ich mach es da eher wie Du. Also rein theoretisch habe ich die Anordnung daß Spiele bei mir auf d: sein sollen e: für Filme und Musik, f: für Downloads...

Aber mittlerweile habe ich Spiele auf d:, auf e:, auf f:
Filem auf e: und auf f:
Downloads auf e:, f:, g:

Und keine der Platten ist partitioniert^^

Also richtig bei mir wäre: c: Proggis und OS, d:-h:alles andere


----------



## Hyperhorn (15. Juli 2010)

Klar, bei sehr vielen Partitionen muss man sich schon relativ gut auskennen und sich selbst gut einschätzen können. Wenn man das System aber ein paar Jahre lang durchzieht und sich auch öfter ein HDD-Upgrade gönnt, läuft es wie am Schnürchen. Zugegebenermaßen ist es allerdings eher Gewohnheitssache (kleinere Partitionen finde ich angenehmer für Backups und ich finde schneller das, was ich suche) als ein handfester Vorteil.


----------

